# No Home Away From Home



## Bones942 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi my name is Melanie and I just moved to Nashville Tn 3 wks ago from Pa. I brought along my sweet girl Bones. The problem, she is a 9yr old pitbull. My sister will no longer allow her to live there because they have never had a dog and do not want one living in the house. My girl loves people and other dogs and has lived with a doberman and 3 cats for many years. She is sweet and sensitive despite being abused as a pup. I contacted the Nashville Humane Society but they will not take her. They put me in touch with a women who will foster for a few weeks but cannot place her because she is too old. They place only 6 yrs and under. I have looked online for other rescues in Tn without much luck. I am trying to find an apartment right now because my sister has only given me 1 wk to find her a home or we both have to go. PLEASE ANYONE who can give me some information I would be very grateful. My girl deserves to live the rest of her life and not be punished for my mistakes. Thanks for listening


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Personally, I would not be able to forgive/live with someone who made me get rid of a pet....I just couldn't. I would have to move somewhere else. You can find a place to live if you put a lot of time into it. Contact all the real estate places in the area and get lists of rentals from them. Look in the newspaper for rental listings. Ask around the neighborhood---a lot of times you'll find that some older lady has a garage apartment that she hasn't been resting out "because she can't find a good tenant"-----well, you can be that good tenant.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think you are going to find the same answers here from these fine people that you received elsewhere.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Your only option may be to board the dog, or find someone to foster the dog until you are able to find an apartment on your own that will allow you to bring your pup too.


----------



## DixieDozen (Mar 29, 2008)

Aw if I had the space Id take her until you found a place! Good luck!


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have the option to foster for 3 or 4 weeks while you find yourself a better living situation. I'd start looking now, then do that if you don't find something in the next week. 

Try this website I just found. Also check the internet for other "pet friendly" resources. Good luck!

I cannot imagine a person who would make their sister give up their pet - well I can, but it still seems like a pretty shitty thing to do. Did she not tell you this would be the case when you moved there, or has there been an incident that led to the dog eviction?


----------



## GreatAngels (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, if I had some extra space I would take her in a heartbeat, I live in PA!

I hope she finds a good home, why does your sister want her out of the house? Can't you keep her in a separate room or something?


----------



## SeraphicN (Mar 5, 2008)

What? The Humane Society won't take her because she's 9yrs old? Is this just something Nashville does or do other branches refuse dogs because of age as well?

My family has adopted two 10yr old dogs from the Humane Society, both were left there, then fostered out to a woman who dedicated her time to finding those older dogs homes. They have both been wonderful pets. I hate that people are so hesitant to adopt an older dog that a rescue society feels that can't even take them.  

Let us know what happens with Bones. I hope you are able to find a place both for you and your doggie.


----------



## Pegasus (May 29, 2008)

Any luck since you last posted.

I would have to move....I would NEVER give up my dogs b/c someone says they cant live there just any good parent would not give up their child....screw that!! We got kicked out of our appt after having my dog for 2 years then they changed the rules on us.

I said "do you seriously think that where I live is as important as my dog? I would never give up my dog to live here" and we left gladly as did every other person that had a dog there (over 50 tennants!!)

Do you really want to put her in a shelter with a cage, unknown people? chance of adoption at 9 is slim to none..how horrible!!! I do hope you can find another situation...there is always another way

Good luck


----------

